# NOTD - March 10 2011 (OPI Katy Perry Teenage Dream with Konad Plate S06



## Diava (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is my current NOTD (had Teenage Dream on for 4 days before Konading, it wears like iron!!!!)





OPI Chip Skip
Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy 1 coat
OPI Katy Perry Teenage Dream 4 coats (really wanted this one to be as opaque as possible)
Top Coat Seche Vite
Konad Special Polish and Black Pearl and Konad Plate S6


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 10, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like it!


----------



## llehsal (Mar 10, 2011)

Woweeee!!!  I love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to get my nails to this length....it's getting there.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous!  You are making me want to buy one of those Konad thingys.

Jeannine


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's looks cute and pretty!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, so princessy looking, it's adorable diava


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy cow that's GORGEOUS!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 10, 2011)

So sparkly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 10, 2011)

They turned out lovely. I skipped buying that because it looked so close to CG Carnival Lights. It does look quite a bit lighter on you though. Guess I will have to do some checking around.


----------



## Diava (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanx so much peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad you liked this mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *hugs*
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is gorgeous!  You are making me want to buy one of those Konad thingys.
> 
> Jeannine


 ooooo you totally should, konadding is sooo addictive and once you get the hang of it its actually a very quick process  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They turned out lovely. I skipped buying that because it looked so close to CG Carnival Lights. It does look quite a bit lighter on you though. Guess I will have to do some checking around.



some flash pics makes this one look a lot darker than it actually is for example:





the colour is a lot more like the first pic I posted without a flash, hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've not seen Carnival Lights before, but if its similar to this polish, I will definitely look out for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X

EDIT: I just looked at some swatches of carnival lights, it is gorgeous, but definitely a lot darker than teenage dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovely polishes.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! So pretty!


----------



## katana (Mar 11, 2011)

Wowzers! Gorgeous!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gifEDIT: I just looked at some swatches of carnival lights, it is gorgeous, but definitely a lot darker than teenage dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for letting me know. I love these jelly glitters


----------

